# Looking for Veritas router table insert rings



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hello......
Does anyone know of replacement Veritas router table insert rings???? 

I've had the Veritas router table for quite some time, my rings are getting a little beat up. Veritas discontinued the router table several years ago, I missed it when they did discontinue it so I lost my chance to get a set of rings.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

can you share some photos of your router table and the router you are using in it ?


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Sure, I'll get a photo or two.......


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

The router table is the discontinued Veritas steel-top router table. The inserts do not have threads nor the table top, but they do screw into the table (maybe concentric)?
Anyway, I'd love to find a few inserts to have. I love the Veritas router table. Wish I had a weather controlled shop to stop some of the rust, but.......
Thanks
Ed


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks for the photos, Ed.
from what I'm seeing, depending on your skill sets, I would make a new base plate and try to find other brands of inserts that you could incorporate yourself. (safely, of course).
I guess it would more or less fall into "retrofitting" or DIY project.
do you have access to some plexiglass or acrylic the same thickness that you could use ?
what router are you using ?
*Edit:* I'm guessing the black part is attached to the router as a base plate, which is a permanent fixture, and the red pieces are the inserts held in place with two screws ??


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi John..........
The steel plate has mounting brackets on the underside that are adjustable for taking different router's in and out (Re-building isn't a practical option). I have a dedicated router that I keep mounted














(much easier).
The holes in the red inserts are for taking them in and out of the opening (screwing in and out) no screws are used to hold the insert. Hoping someone may have made a few with a 3D printer maybe, or another source that would fit.
Here's a photo of the underside mount.
Ed


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

with this much information and photos, you should get some viable feedback for a workable solution.
keep us in the loop if-when you find something that works.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

upon thinking about it a bit more . . .. if you could find a piece of plexiglass, and take some measurements to a CNC guy, you could have a dozen inserts made in just minutes. then, you custom cut the center hole to your needs.
or - with a bit of figuring, you could make a simple jig template out of wood and cut your own inserts on your router table.
(which would be more satisfying).


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks John, I may just do that, try to make a few myself! I'm hoping that someone with the same router top may have already gone the CNC or 3D printing route and had some info for me.
Thanks for your input John.... I appreciate it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

They look like the Rosseau plate rings. What are the dimensions?


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi, I got my micrometer out for this one. See attachments for measurements. I think I have all
the dimensions for ya.
Ed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, Just measured my old Rockler rings as well as some new Woodpecker rings and both were just shy of 4 inches, which is what you need. The Rockler ring has three holes with screws, the Woodpecker is exactly the same but uses a twist lock to hold it in. Thickness of the Rockler ring is slightly thicker, but only by a hair's thickness. Picture is of the Rockler ring. Rockler Router Plate Insert With 1-1/4 Price is $7.50. Worth checking out since you don't screw them down. The one shown has the interlock.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for checking......I just might order one & give it a try! It's an option......


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Update! 

Just for fun, I e-mailed Lee Valley concerning the Veritas Router Table inserts.
Here is part of the e-mail response,

"We have two of the inserts available for the Veritas Router Table Top (05J2001). The 9/32" Template Insert (05J2007). (The 9/32" refers to the diameter of the center opening). The 1 3/4" Counterbore Insert (05J2015) accepts the Brass Template Guides and Ring Nut. (04J2601, 04J2701-04J2707). Both of these inserts are available for $4.95 USD each plus applicable shipping and tax". *These items are no longer on our website.*

So I called them today to order a set of the inserts, & I was happy to learn that they had several hundred still in stock! They're just not listed on their website! 

Very Happy with Lee Valley, looks like they made arrangements for at least a while to support their now discontinued router table.

Thanks All............


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, I think it's great to find out a company has gone out of its way for past customers. Kudos to Lee Valley.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Weird that they are not on website, it means even employees may tell you they are not available. I have two of these tables they are very high end fence systems.
Rob


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

tooler2 said:


> Weird that they are not on website, it means even employees may tell you they are not available. I have two of these tables they are very high end fence systems.
> Rob


Time to order spares.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Tom, you're Right! 
That's exactly why I ordered a pair of inserts. I have the sliding fence also and like everything about the router table. 
I wanted to pass along the information since I seem to remember others looking for the inserts.
Take care all......


----------

